# I need help...



## pancakes (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello, I am new here and to fish tanks in general, sadly I found this place after I went to pet store and set up my little tank, and of course I am now having issues. so here goes...sorry if this is going to be long...
3 weeks ago I bought a 10gallon tank, it has a filter, a bubble wand, gravel, shells, it has a light(compact fluorescent full spectrum daylight aquarium bulb), there are live plants (5 of them)
fish: 1 small placo fish, 2 diano zebras, 2 albino tiger barbs, 1 small paradise, 2 kribnesis(at the store they told me that they were 2 different types of fish after research turns out it was one female and one male, also the male came with popeye on his left eye which seems to be getting smaller).
at the pet store they told to set up the tank, wait 1 week and then I was told I could add plants and up 10 fish. and that is what I did, it's been 2 weeks since fish have been in the tank ( I should mention that I added water conditioner, salt and biological aquarium supplement). 
so after some research I know I did the wrong thing by adding so many fish without the tank being cycled. so now I am trying to fix my mistakes, the nitrites levels are so high, so for the last five days I been doing a 35%-40% water change daily, I stopped feeding the fish ( I also realized that I was over feeding) but even after I change the water the nitrite level is not changing, at all. Also I been reading that sometimes adding gravel from a cycled tank can help ( so I took some gravel from my friend's tank )
this is my latest tank readings after the daily water change:
Ammonia: 0
PH: 7.0
Nitrite: 3.3
Nitrate: 110

again, I am sorry for the long post but I thought I would add as much info as possible...if anyone else can recommend what else I can do to keep my fish alive and well...*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One thing to do is take the fish back to store and get your money back or get credit. Your fish list can be worked on after the tank is cycled. The pleco if its a common will get 24 inches. Being a pair of kribs if they started breeding will most likely kill the other fish being in such small space. Tiger barbs need to be in groups of at least 5 which will really over crowd your tank.

Take the fish back if you can then cycle the tank. If you cant you need to do at least 50% water changes to get numbers down and it may take a couple of changes a day for a few days.

Also do you have an ammonia test kit? that needs to be tested also.


----------



## pancakes (Jul 4, 2012)

they will not take the fish back ( they said that I can only return them if they died) and the ammonia reading is at 0

Also this is my pleco Ancistrus sp. (4) • Loricariidae • Cat-eLog • PlanetCatfish everywhere I read it says they only grow to 4" max
oh and I will be getting a bigger tank if a few weeks ( I am just waiting for my friend to be able to bring it to me, and for next one I will wait until it's cycled before I add fish)


----------



## FishFin (Jun 26, 2012)

pancakes said:


> Hello, I am new here and to fish tanks in general, sadly I found this place after I went to pet store and set up my little tank, and of course I am now having issues. so here goes...sorry if this is going to be long...
> 3 weeks ago I bought a 10gallon tank, it has a filter, a bubble wand, gravel, shells, it has a light(compact fluorescent full spectrum daylight aquarium bulb), there are live plants (5 of them)
> fish: 1 small placo fish, 2 diano zebras, 2 albino tiger barbs, 1 small paradise, 2 kribnesis(at the store they told me that they were 2 different types of fish after research turns out it was one female and one male, also the male came with popeye on his left eye which seems to be getting smaller).
> at the pet store they told to set up the tank, wait 1 week and then I was told I could add plants and up 10 fish. and that is what I did, it's been 2 weeks since fish have been in the tank ( I should mention that I added water conditioner, salt and biological aquarium supplement).
> ...


I had Kribensis Cichlids in my tank. May i warn you they get Semi-Full Aggressive during Spawning. They more likely be able to kill those fish listed if they're in the same tank. And 2 Kribensis Cichlids will over stock your tank growing around 3-4"

And also about the Paradise Gourami. You could possibly only hold one. They reach sizes of anywhere between 4-10". And they can become mean.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

wow i cant believe people at the store sold you those fish for that tank!!

i second what everyone else has said, tanks way way to small and lots of water changes to ge the reading down. please dont ever listen to someone at a store again!

you will also need to get some wood for the tank for the pleco to eat.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would do a 50% water change, wait 4-5 hours and test again. If it still test above 1ppm on ammonia or nitrites, do another 50% water change.....2-water changes in one day. You need to get things under control. I think you have other looming issues, but the toxins are probably most important right now.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You have gone to a terrible store. I have kept kribs and related species for many years, and every book, article or serious source on them says a 24 inch minimum tank base, with a three foot tank being even better for one pair. They hold territories of 9 feet by 9 in the wild. So your store owners can't be bothered to read.
Paradise fish are cold water fish from China. They grow to 5 inches. I also used to breed them for ponds, and would not keep one alone in a 10.
Tiger barbs are also too big for a ten, and even if your 'pleco' isn't a 'pleco', but rather an Ancistrus, there is no reason for them to have suggested such a fish for a 10. 
They got the danios right. 

I hate to see a store do this to a new aquarist.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A common theme.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Add all tha anacharis (a fast growing plant) you can.

Keep not feeding.

I think you actually are very close to having the nitrItes drop to unmeasureable levels. don't worry about nitrates.

Have you lost any fish?

my .02


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

dont listen to bob hes crazy


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually zero adding a lot of anacharis or hornwort, is a good idea, but it won't help enough the water changes will need to be done.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The plants would get it there, just not fast enough for the fish more than likely. If the cycle completed, different story. Which could be completed pretty soon anyway. A functioning bio system acts much more faster than plants when getting rid of ammonia/nitrites.


----------



## pancakes (Jul 4, 2012)

beaslbob said:


> Add all tha anacharis (a fast growing plant) you can.
> 
> Keep not feeding.
> 
> ...


Yes I do have the anacharis plants and I will get more, and no fish death yet. I will keep changing the water daily ( now a few times a day ) and hopefully that will help. Also just a side note I am getting a bigger aquarium from a friend I am just waiting on delievery.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

pancakes said:


> Yes I do have the anacharis plants and I will get more, and no fish death yet. I will keep changing the water daily ( now a few times a day ) and hopefully that will help. Also just a side note I am getting a bigger aquarium from a friend I am just waiting on delievery.


Good with no fish deaths.

Sounds like the tank is just on the edge if becomming established or crashing. IMHO the only reason you have not lost fish is the plant action.

IMHO And IME if you just stop feeding untill the nitrItes drop down you will be on your way.

You are probably getting nitrates because the plants are consuming ammonia and therefore protecting the fish. PH is 7 which indicates the plants have not fully removed co2 and possibily you are going through a cycle as well.

Once the bacteria build up you should notice a nitrate drop as the plants are now using nitrates instead of ammonia for nitrogen.

meanwhile the plants lowering co2 plus the more complete cycle will both help pH rise.

So I think you are almost there and in a few days max nitrItes will drop. Then over a few weeks nitrates will drop and pH rise.

Hang in there. at least the fish are alive.


my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> You are probably getting nitrates because the plants are consuming ammonia and therefore protecting the fish. PH is 7 which indicates the plants have not fully removed co2 and possibily you are going through a cycle as well.
> 
> Once the bacteria build up you should notice a nitrate drop as the plants are now using nitrates instead of ammonia for nitrogen.
> 
> ...


I would disregard a lot of this. There are a few things here that I like to call beaslisms, but in reality are not the truth or really closer to mistruths.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Even if the tank could be stabilized with plants, that doesn't take into the account the behavior of the fish. Your kribs are extremely territorial, and your paradise fish outdoes them in its claims for space. You have no space. They will fight.
You ancistrus is going to be too big for the tank.
Your tiger barbs need to 'run' and there is no runway. They will get bored, and likely attack the paradise fish first. Now I would never poke a wolverine, but if I did, I would have to be ready to run fast and far. Your tiger barbs have nowhere to run once they do what they can't resist doing.

I am sorry to say (and I mean that) that the cycle issue, while important, is not going to be resolved in a tank that crammed. The stress of that combination of fish living together in that small a tank is going to bring the whole thing down unless you can move out some fish fast. You can't have kribs, paradises, ancistrus or tiger barbs in a 10.
Adding anacharis is cool, but you could paint yourself blue and do a magic dance waving anacharis around your head for all the good it will do in that situation.


----------



## pancakes (Jul 4, 2012)

navigator black said:


> Even if the tank could be stabilized with plants, that doesn't take into the account the behavior of the fish. Your kribs are extremely territorial, and your paradise fish outdoes them in its claims for space. You have no space. They will fight.
> You ancistrus is going to be too big for the tank.
> Your tiger barbs need to 'run' and there is no runway. They will get bored, and likely attack the paradise fish first. Now I would never poke a wolverine, but if I did, I would have to be ready to run fast and far. Your tiger barbs have nowhere to run once they do what they can't resist doing.
> 
> ...



I do realize that there are too many fish, sadly I listened to what I was told at the pet store, they wont take the fish back, and I don't know anyone that will take some fish from my tank ( the only other person I know that has a tank is at her max) so other then intentionally killing the fish, I have no choice but to keep them all, I am just trying to get the tank to be stable for now, *and I did mention about 3 or 4 times that I am waiting on a bigger tank to arrive*.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

susankat said:


> Actually zero adding a lot of anacharis or hornwort, is a good idea, but it won't help enough the water changes will need to be done.


I was referring to him saying nitrates went important and having immeasurable amounts. Really hardto quote on my phone!


----------



## PixiesDad (Feb 27, 2012)

Stupid thought probably, but here goes: can you ask the store just to take them (the problem fish) with no refund, or maybe a discounted store credit?


----------



## pancakes (Jul 4, 2012)

so a little update, I think it's a good one,
I was only able to do one 40% water change today, due to work. but I took the readings again tonight and this is what I got:

Ammonia: 0
Ph: 7.0
Nitrite: 0.3
Nitrate: 10
Hopefully I can keep this up until new tank is ready.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it stays that way and doesn't go back up, then it is almost completed.


----------



## pancakes (Jul 4, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> If it stays that way and doesn't go back up, then it is almost completed.


I am happy to say that my tank is finally cycled, for the whole of last week, nitrite has been at 0, amonia is 0, ph is 7.5 and nitrate is below 5 ppm. my only question is when do I need to change the filter? in the package it said every 4 weeks?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats.

If it is a sponge type I wouldn't replace until it is nearly falling apart. Just rinse it in old tank water or fresh water that has been de-chlorinated. Just rinse out any bio-media that may be in the filter the same way.


----------



## pancakes (Jul 4, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> If it is a sponge type I wouldn't replace until it is nearly falling apart. Just rinse it in old tank water or fresh water that has been de-chlorinated. Just rinse out any bio-media that may be in the filter the same way.


I don't think it's a sponge type, it's feels pretty rough and it has Activated carbon in it, it sorta has almost like a frame around it and a clip at the top...


----------

